# Did Anyone Goto D1???



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Who when to D1? I was in LA this past weekend... but due to technical difficulties (car probs) i couldn't make it  (sob sob) Please tell me wut i missed???


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Just buy the OPTION video when it comes out in about 2 months. You can get OPTION in the states by special order.

BTW: Mark in the Mustang pulled a great drift that the guys went crazy over yet the red RX7 #38 spun out and yet still got into the finals. WTF is up with that? Can't take D1 too seriously. Its great fun to watch though.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

oh..ok.....


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, i wasnt to sure about a drifting competition sponsored by APC and JCW....i dont think any of them make stuff for the 240 other than universal items that can be used on all cars. i can see it now, APC brand Drift underglow lights and APC brand Drift seat covers.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

a friend of mine once read a post on zilvia.net I believe where a guy was asking about altezzas for the 240 and of course the flaming soon began. one response he told me i'll never forget.

he said... "the day they make altezzas for the 240 is the day I sell it!"

crazy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

IMHO alltezzas aren't that bad just just belong on hondas. and of course the altezza


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i read that too. the same thing happened on NICO. some kid who bought his 240 cause he read about them in SS or SCC asked if they made Altezzas and he soon left cause we totally flamed him.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

DAMMIT, back when i was high school deliquent stealing from stores, we used to go off base and into this japanese bookstore, we used to sell option videos for 500 yen after stealin em. shoulda kept them and made mad cash here in the states.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

megaseth said:


> * APC brand Drift underglow lights and APC brand Drift seat covers. *



if there is a god, HE wont let that happen


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

so far, there's no altezza shit euro crap whatever for nissan. but something tells me making them will be inevitable. somebody gonna make em. and it's gonna put nissan within the honda fucking reputation. ricey bullshit is gonna happen sooner or later. civil war gonna happen.


----------

